# Pm1228vf



## john.oliver35 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello All,

So I've seen the model number PM1229VF in a few posts here.  Are the spec's published somewhere and has anyone taken delivery of one of these lathes?

John


----------



## compsurge (Apr 28, 2016)

I saw only one reference to that model number in a search. The best bet is to call Quality Machine Tools.


----------



## koba49 (Apr 28, 2016)

are you talking about the PM 1228 VF-LB The lathe is not listed on the PM web site, I did not know anything about that lathe until I found a thread about it on this forum. I called Mat and talked to him about it, he did send me a spec sheet on it, it is on my other computer at home, I will try to post it later. I ordered one at the beginning of march the shipment of new machines are arriving about now, and I should have it delivered by the end of May.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 28, 2016)

The man has all kinds of hidden treasures. Hopefully, we can see this (and others) when the new website comes online?


----------



## koba49 (Apr 29, 2016)

I will just post a copy of the quote mat sent me, it has all the machine information on it.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Apr 29, 2016)

koba49 said:


> I will just post a copy of the quote mat sent me, it has all the machine information on it.


Thank you Koba49!   All - I changed the thread title to PM1228 from PM1229.  

Please let us know your impressions later next month when you get your machine!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 29, 2016)

that really is a sweet sounding lathe. Lots of desirable features, not too big or crazy heavy but big enough for most of us. Great price too


----------

